
America’s First Direct Mail Campaign - 082349872349872
https://postalmuseum.si.edu/node/1912
======
082349872349872
"In 1835, the American Anti-Slavery Society (AAS) took their campaign to a new
level with what could be called the first use of a direct mail campaign."

Direct mail being in its infancy, they did not think to use a targeted list to
a sympathetic audience, and were generally considered to have been early
spammers.

"The administration’s hostility toward the AAS campaign (including federal
postal officials’ refusal to chastise southern postmasters for their not
delivering legal mail) and a series of state laws created to criminalize
sending such “inflammatory” and “seditious” materials into southern states
brought an end to the Society’s mail campaign."

------
empath75
It’s amazing how often “states‘ rights” comes up historically with regard to
slavery and black civil rights, but almost never in any other context. It’s
almost like it was just a convenient legal tool to protect white supremacy,
and once it failed they’d break the law, up to and including murder and
treason to protect it.

And after the war they used it again to bring it back and protect white
supremacy from then until today.

People who argue for morally contemptible positions often couch them in
process arguments, which they will then argue against when turned against them
— such as when northern states, for example, didn’t want to return fugitive
slaves.

Don’t let people change the subject when they want to argue for the
continuation of a grotesque and immoral practice because of some abstract
legal principle.

If the principle of “states‘ rights“ permits slavery and segregation and
apartheid, then that’s a condemnation of the concept of states’ rights. Either
it needs to be formulated in such a way that it doesn’t permit atrocities to
continue, or it needs to be jettisoned.

------
Nextgrid
> That night a group called the “Lynch Men” broke into the post office and
> stole those mail bags. The next night, the group led a “celebration” of
> almost 2,000 spectators in cheering the burning that mail

It would be amazing if the same could be done with today's junk mail.

